# I really want her.... :(



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

She's a beautiful grown husky with the happiest smile. She's mostly white with brown, black and red patches. She'll sing when you talk to her, gives kisses, and plays with other dogs at the park. Unfortunately, she's been returned several times and has been giving adopters a hard time. I would hate for her to be PTS.....

The reason she's returned..........she's deaf and has been attacking anything that startles her. It's been a pattern of behavior that a behaviorist is having a hard time breaking and she has become territorial with her 'home' whenever she gets settled in. That means she won't be good with other dogs in the house


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The issue is how to stop 'startling' her. You may be able to socialize her with a lot of work, but it would be hard with a pack already in place. One thing to consider is a vibration collar... I don't know where you find them, but they are a humane form of a shock collar that vibrates rather than shocks or beeps.... that might be a way to help communicate with her when she's not looking...


----------

